# Rubbermaid Bin Rescue!



## J.Bosley (Apr 18, 2014)

Meet Rudy! :biggrin2:

Rudy is an adult Male Skinny Pig. He is approximately 1/5 years old, according to my vet. Rudy was found outside on someone's porch in a Rubbermaid bin, it was -1 celsius, and had rained the previous day. Poor Rudy was sitting in about 1" of freezing cold water! Luckily I found him, and brought him home.

Rudy is SO friendly! He always makes his happy squeaks when you walk into the room, and LOVES his food. He enjoys his floor time, as well as snuggling on your lap being fed carrots  Rudy also seemed to enjoy his coconut oil bath, poor guy was filthy!

I have NO idea how, or why, someone would just toss him out like that! Apparently the owner's son got bored of him, and when their snake wouldn't eat him they threw him in the Rubbermaid bin outside... 

So far I have had no luck finding him a new home... so we might be keeping him! :biggrin2: If so, he will get a nice C&C Cage and a friend. He is currently living in a medium sized dog crate. But seems happy, is healthy, and now warm!


----------



## Leopold_Ruby (Apr 18, 2014)

Thats disgusting. Thank god for you!


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 18, 2014)

Leopold_Ruby said:


> Thats disgusting. Thank god for you!



I agree! And thanks.

I also called the SPCA on them because they had a severely matted dog, and a Budgie in the smallest, dirtiest cage I'd ever seen! They got a fine, and they will be checked up on in a month to see if they made any changes.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 18, 2014)

Good for you.


----------



## Aubrisita (Apr 18, 2014)

Awww, what a cutie! I have 7 piggies, no skinny pigs though. Thanks for taking him in, I will never understand how someone could hurt an animal.


----------



## Aushi (Apr 18, 2014)

First of all: Woohoo that he found a good owner that actually cares! And good for you, jebus that poor little guy woulda died D:

Second of all: What kind of parent even lets their kid gets bored of their animal and tell them is ok to kill them?! If I had been irresponsible enough to get my kid a pet (my bunnies are MINE, my kid just gets to enjoy them, I don't believe kids should be the main care giver), then I'd at least force her to either deal with her consequence and keep it until she found a proper home for it, and take it to a shelter >: ( Giving your kid the OK to kill just out of boredom? What the heck?! D: Hope in humanity, lost! 

And then gained cuz people like you exist! ^_^ You rock!


----------



## PaGal (Apr 18, 2014)

First of all, he is soooo cute!!!

Thank you for taking him in. They do make wonderful pets. My daughter wanted one and being the animal lover that I am I got one and then later got another when a lady at works had babies. They learned that I would give them some veggies when I got home from work. I didn't always get home at the same time but somehow they always new it was me because as soon as I stepped in the door they would start squeeling and yep I would squeal back!

I cannot stand people like the previous owners and do not understand why they ever get pets because that kind do not care for them and usually don't keep them.


----------



## J.Bosley (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

I definitely agree that children should NOT be the main care giver of animals... not until they can afford them on their own! Thats how it was in my family. Now I am the crazy animal lady at 24yrs old haha! I am just glad I got there in time.


----------



## Fluffykins (May 7, 2014)

Thats just... ****. I know people can be cruel, but that? Maybe its just struck close to home with me owning a pig (Or rather used to own a pig) and a snake so I can sympathize with both the animals, but how does some one do that and live with them selves? Hopefully he gets better in your care, he looks adorable even in such a state.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 5, 2014)

Just shaking my head.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jul 5, 2014)

Hes so cute i have 8 piggies of my own and have 5 that i am currently fostering.
Thanx 4 saving him.


----------



## pani (Jul 5, 2014)

How is Rudy doing?


----------



## RabbitsForever303 (Nov 22, 2014)

He is too adorable to ever be thrown out the bin &#128532;&#128007;. It's good you rescued that cute bunny!!!


----------

